

L++ 0.2: Macros are supported via Racket's macro system define-syntax. - ktg
https://bitbucket.org/ktg/l/commits/c7472a9bc9e5c485d5779bd71b7a173c9be5d01f

======
ktg
L++ website | [https://bitbucket.org/ktg/l](https://bitbucket.org/ktg/l)

Previous post (not by me) |
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7711755](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7711755)

